# Said goodbye to our greyhound



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

We said goodbye to our greyhound last Friday. He was only 10 years old. He came to us from an "oops litter"(couldn't be registered to race) when he was 9 weeks old. We lost his big sister at 14.5 last summer and not long he after started having some neurological issues through his spine. We had those under control when Osteo showed up three weeks ago. 

We weren't ready to lose him so soon after the other. I never really understood the expression "heart dog" but now in his absence I do. He was a very special dog that leaves a tremendous hole in my heart. Until a few weeks ago he never had a bad day in his life and always was there to put a smile on the face of all who crossed his path.

Cosmo is an only child now. They had never really bonded so he seems to be doing OK and other than being a little out of sorts and confused the afternoon the vet came to the house hasn't really shown any changes from the change in household patterns. 

Godspeed, Ziggy.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Sweet Ziggy... like our Madison, gone WAY too soon. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Ziggy sounds like he was a one of a kind, wonderfully sweet boy, and was lucky to have such loving parents.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. He lived a life of love at the least.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss! There is something so deep and soulful about the eyes of the Greys and Whippets, I know he will be deeply missed. My deepest condolences to you and your family!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss - he always sounded like such a big, calm and calming presence in your lives. I hope you can find some comfort in the happy life you gave him, and the love you shared.


----------



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

Aw, gosh, Ziggy, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. Please accept my condolences, and know that all of us here share in your grief. Take heart in knowing that he surely knew how much you loved him. My thoughts are with you.

warmly,
robin


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How sad to lose such a beloved dog! I am so very sorry. There is something exquisitely beautiful and soulful about greyhounds. He must have loved the years you two spent together as much as you did. How hard to be without him now! I wish you comfort during this most difficult time.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

So sorry for your loss! I'm facing this possibility with my oldest girl right now (Hannah-Banana) I took her to the vet again today and basically got the "comfort measures" speech. It's NEVER a good time to say goodbye - I don't care if they're 10, 14 or 24... it's never a long enough time with our dogs! God bless!!

Barb


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Thinking of you and your family at this difficult time. 

May Ziggy's spirit lift you above the pain, 
and in time ... back to a place of peace and joyful memories.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Ziggy,my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your lose! Its so hard to lose a furry family member. :grouphug:


----------



## ziggylu (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I extend my heartfelt condolences to you and your family on the passing of your beloved Ziggy.

We too lost our Greyhound, Graydie when he was only 10 years. What gentle spirits they are. So different from poodles but so loving.

I just thought I might add that even though you think Cosmo had not bonded with Ziggy I would keep an eye on him for depression. I did not think Teddy had bonded with Graydie but he was the only one of our spoos that went into a huge depression after he died.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of Ziggy. As was said, it's always too soon to lose our beloved companions. My condolences to you and your family as you mourn his passing.

And second the thought about keeping an eye on Cosmo; sometimes we don't understand everything that goes through our dog's thoughts and emotions. Cosmo might have a delayed reaction to Ziggy's loss, or not. Or he might bloom as an only dog, something that can be a bittersweet fact of canine psychology, sometimes. 

You'll be in my thoughts during this time.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It is always too soon.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Zygillu:
I am so sorry to hear of your pain losing your beloved dog.
He is in a good place now in god's arms and will always be in your heart.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Ziggy. My thoughts and prayers are with you. May memories of Ziggy bring you comfort and healing.
_


----------



## Ixion (Jun 23, 2010)

So sorry for your loss....RIP Ziggy.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So very sorry for the loss of your beloved Ziggy. He was very lucky to have had you with him all these years...and you him.


----------

